# Can't delete files, 0x80070570 error



## Zenoxio (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm trying to clean up an external drive by deleting various files (using Windows Explorer) but like every file gives me "an unexpected error is keeping you from deleting the file error 0x80070570".

Now for some reason I can delete the files using del in the command prompt.

But I need to delete hundreds of specific files scattered around, so I need to figure out how to get around this error.

I don't want to chkdsk etc on the external either. I just want to bypass the error.


----------



## Lance1 (Aug 4, 2003)

Give this a try; *Solved: Error 0x80070570*


----------

